
Americans are putting off medical treatment in record numbers because of cost - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/10/stunning-indictment-us-health-care-system-one-chart/
======
peglasaurus
Not just (North?) Americans. Health insurance in general is overpriced due to
multiple market distortions. Governments don't seem to want or, more likely,
_be able_ to fix this in a systemic way. So many vested interests.

------
olliej
Which then results in higher costs later, which they also cannot afford, but
if they collapse (or similar) leading to someone taking them to hospital
they’re bankrupted anyway.

That also increases pressure on emergency departments (which is already an
expensive treatment system for anything)

~~~
downerending
Probably true in general, but I wonder about iatrogenic effects. (i.e.,
doctors making things worse)

------
ph2082
View complete study > [https://news.gallup.com/file/poll/269087/191206Pre-
Existing....](https://news.gallup.com/file/poll/269087/191206Pre-Existing.pdf)

------
salawat
The entire medical industrial complex needs a bloody audit and re-architecture
from the ground up.

I'd love to join a research group working on something like this if possible.
Anyone know of one?

